

Peewee, a lightweight python ORM, adds support for MySQL and Postgresql - coleifer
http://charlesleifer.com/blog/peewee-now-supports-postgresql-and-mysql-and-sqlite/

======
pplante
Peewee is a great library. I hacked away on mysql support in my own fork of it
earlier this year, so I am really happy to see mysql support is official now.
Keep up the great work Charles!

